# CRUFTS How Lucky Was I :)



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

I WAS LUCKY ENOUGH TO GO TO CRUFTS ON SUNDAY FOR TOY DAY LOVED IT!!! GOT TO MEET SOME OF OUR CP CHIS AND THIER MUMMY AND DADDYS IT WAS SOOOO COOL GOT CUDDLES WITH OUR HANDSOME PERRY, BENTLEY AND THEO AND PRETTY LITTLE DOLL LOLLY COULDENT BELIEVE HOW TINY SHE WAS SHES SOOOO SWEET LOVED THEM ALL IT WAS GREAT MEETING ALL YOU GUYS XXX 
HERES SOME PICS

LOUISE AND THE STUNNING BOY PERRY <3








ME GETTING MY CUDDLES FROM PERRY WHO IS EVEN MORE HANDSOME IN THE FLESH IF THAT COULD EVEN BE POSSIBLE








DENISE AND WE THEO ANOTHER HANDSOME BOY SO CUTE








ME GETTING CUDDLES FROM OUR CUTIE BOY BENTLEY 








PERRY AND SWEET LITTLE LOLLY OMG THEY ARE BOTH ADORABLE








ME AND PERRY AGAIN IF ONLY I COULD HAVE SMUGGLED HIM OUT LOL
















ME AND LITTLE LOLLY SHES SO CUTE I COULD HAVE JUST STUCK HER IN MY BAG AND RAN AWAY WITH HER IF CHRIS DIDNT HAVE HIS EYE ON ME LOL

























OUR CP CHIHUAHUAS WERE THE BEST LOOKING THERE THINK THE JUDGES HAD A PALS ACT GOING ON


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Yay Mandy,.. I am delighted to see someone posted pics of the CP chis at Crufts! Perry, Lolly, Theo, and Bentley are all just gorgeous babies.. Lucky you, getting your pic taken with them! LouLou and Perry look quite stunning together in their shot. Thanks so much for posting these for us. Deb


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Wonderful pics Mandy...thank you for sharing them. It must have been so much fun...I am pea green with envy that you got to met some of our CP and their chis.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Thanks for sharing, I have been waiting for photos from Crufts, I am so jealous....They are all just adorable and I think they should have all won....


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes it was a fab day and i met you too but i dont think i even said who i was LOL i was a little nervous and a little hung over from the nite before LOL was a brilliant day


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Great photos  our CP chi`s are defo the best!!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

freedomchis said:


> Yes it was a fab day and i met you too but i dont think i even said who i was LOL i was a little nervous and a little hung over from the nite before LOL was a brilliant day


ahhhh thats right Saoirse wish i had got a picture of one of your guys awww i understand how nerveracking it is was nice meeting you x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Great pics you lucky thing,i'm sure you tried to steal Perry and put him in your bag !!! I would have done he's beautiful


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Lovely seeing you too Mandy - I could see you were dead excited to be there LOL.

Thanks for posting photo's of Theo, mine weren't very good ha ha...too busy drinking bubbly! ;o)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pics Mandy! That looks like so much fun. I would have loved to have been there! All our CP chi's are gorgeous!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovely pics, Mandy! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

jesshan said:


> Lovely seeing you too Mandy - I could see you were dead excited to be there LOL.
> 
> Thanks for posting photo's of Theo, mine weren't very good ha ha...too busy drinking bubbly! ;o)


i loved it Denise wish i had gotten more pics though didnt want to keep pestering you guys as i knew how busy you were well done to you and theo  xxxx


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Great pictures! Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Mnady you look fantastic and so happy with your "borrowed" pups. It sound like such a great day.


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Great pics they all looks so cute


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh wow what a day x


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

I was there too and I recognised Perry & Louise from the photos I've seen on here, but didn't want to run over like some nutty Perry-Groupy lol. He really is stunning though. I'm also chuffed to bits that I got to cuddle Alfie's gorgeous daddy, Daniel Steele.


----------

